# buon sangue non mente



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Hola forero/as. Estoy aprendiendo "modismos" y literalmente entiendo que "buon sangue non mente" significa que una "pesona de linaje no dice mentiras", ¿es así?  Gracias


----------



## olimpia91

No se que significa pero yo encuentro el mismo refrán en el buscador, en castellano: La buena sangre nunca miente.
Por otra parte_ persona de linaje _se dice _ persona di lignaggio _.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

*G*racias olimpia91, lo que sucede es que es un modismo, no hice una traducción literal solo lo que me imagino que significa.

olimpia91, ya me ayudaron, significa: "De tal palo, tal astilla".


----------



## mipordos

de tal palo tal astilla puede tener una matiz despectiva, mientras que buon sangue non mente tiene un sentido siempre positivo ¿me equivoco?


----------



## olimpia91

Justamente iba a contestar eso, de un delicuente que es hijo de un delincuente también se dice "de tal palo tal astilla".


----------



## infinite sadness

"De tal palo tal astilla" corrisponde a "tale padre tale figlio" (anche in italiano quest'ultimo detto ha per lo più un senso dispregiativo, mentre "buon sangue non mente" viene usato sempre in senso positivo).


----------



## Neuromante

Pero "de tal palo tal astilla" no tiene un significado despreciativo


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Muchas gracias a todos por su contribución, ahora entiendo el verdadero significado. Aunque Neuromante dice que no tiene significado despreciativo, en mi país, Guatemala, sí lo tiene. Hay otro modismo que tiene el mismo significado: "padre tigre, hijo pintillo" ("pintillo" es el diminutivo de "pinto" que significa "con manchas").  Nunca había escuchado "buena sangre nunca miente".

¡Grazie a tutit!


----------



## olimpia91

Neuromante said:


> Pero "de tal palo tal astilla" no tiene un significado despreciativo



Será un localismo de tu barrio, en resto del universo se usa casi siempre peyorativamente.
En todo caso habrí un hilo en el foro de castellano.


----------



## Neuromante

olimpia91 said:


> Será un localismo de tu barrio, en resto del universo se usa casi siempre peyorativamente.
> En todo caso habrí un hilo en el foro de castellano.


En realidad me ha parecido más correcto reportarte a los moderadores, explicandoles de paso a qué viene la salida de tono y usado enlaces. Soy perro viejo en estas cosas.


----------



## llenyador

Hola a todos.
Hace tiempo que no entraba en el forum.
Se me acude y lo someto a vuestro juicio que la frase "de casta le viene al galgo" podria ser una buena traduccion del "buon sangue non mente".
Saludos


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Hola Ilenyador, nunca había escuchado ese modismo en español. Gracias.

Ilenyador, una duda. ¿Galgo es otra cosa además de la raza de un perro? No encontré en el Drae algo relacionado, pensé que podría ser de algún gentilicio.


----------



## llenyador

Galgo se refiere al perro. He encontrado en el CORDE de la RAE esta frase de Pio Baroja en "Zalacain el aventurero": "Tellagorri también fue muy felicitado por tener un sobrino de tanto valor y audacia. El viejo, muy contento, aunque haciéndose el indiferente, decía: - Este sobrino mío va a dar mucho que hablar. De casta le viene al galgo".
En este caso el viejo venia a decir que su sobrino tenia valor y audacia po ser de su familia. 
De la misma forma creo que hubiera podido deciren italiano "buon sangue non mente".
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> ... No encontré en el Drae algo relacionado, pensé que podría ser de algún gentilicio.


¡Hola Pocahontas! Debiste teclear mal, si aparece "galgo" en el DRAE, mira el link (#2): "_Casta de perro muy ligero, con la cabeza pequeña, los ojos grandes, el hocico puntiagudo, las orejas delgadas y colgantes, el cuerpo delgado y el cuello, la cola y las patas largas_".
Saludos, 

P.S.
Por cierto, según el CVC, el refrán completo es "De casta le viene al galgo el ser rabilargo" y su equivalente en italiano "La buona madre fa la buona figliola".


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Muchas gracias a ambos. Ahora aprendí otros modismos: "La buona madre fa la buona figliola" y "De casta le viene al galgo el ser rabilargo" (ya el refrán completo sí me hace sentido, por eso preguntaba si era otra cosa además de raza de perro).

Gracias Tomby, en galgo yo buscaba algo diferente a la raza de perro, con la cola sí le encuentro sentido (jajajaja la cola de refrán).


----------



## llenyador

olimpia91 said:


> Será un localismo de tu barrio, en resto del universo se usa casi siempre peyorativamente.
> En todo caso habrí un hilo en el foro de castellano.




"Abrir" en todos sus tiempos y modos va sin h


----------



## olimpia91

Es bueno saberlo, creía que en el imperativo se escribía con h.


----------



## King Crimson

"La buona madre fa la buona figliola".

Siento aguar la fiesta, pero nunca he usado ni oído ese modismo (y si lo buscas en Google te encontrarás solo con tres resultados), aunque su sentido es lo mismo que “buon sangue non mente”.


----------



## olimpia91

Hay que buscar *fligiuola *en vez de *fligiola. 
*


----------



## King Crimson

olimpia91 said:


> Hay que buscar *fligiuola *figliuola en vez de *fligiola*figliola*.
> *



Hay 98 resultados en vez de tres, de todos modos repito que no me parece un modismo muy conocido. Aquí indica que es un modismo toscano, y por lo tanto tal vez es más usado en Toscana. A ver lo que dicen los demás foreros italianos.


----------



## Tomby

llenyador said:


> "Abrir" en todos sus tiempos y modos va sin h


Llenyador: como estamos en un hilo de proverbios y refranes... en este caso podríamos decir que "el mejor escribano echa un borrón" (ver respuesta #2 por favor).
Cumprimentos! 

King Krimson: es posible que ese proverbio sea un modismo arcaico. Yo el del "galgo" desconocía que terminase en "...  el ser rabilargo", incluso la palabra "rabilargo" me suena antiquísima, o como mínimo, rara.
Ciao!


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Tomby,
Estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario. De hecho este proverbio está incluido en una colección de proverbios toscanos de 1871 (véase el enlace de arriba, post #20). Como dices, me suena muy anticuado y personalmente no lo usaría, pero ¡hay gente para todo!…


----------



## mipordos

Yo tampoco he oído este modismoesta es, sin duda, la primera vez. Pienso que es un modismo regional.

Saludos


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Ahhhh, muchas gracias por su participación. Estoy aprendiendo más gracias a ustedes.    

Tomby, gracias por tu participación. Estoy aprendiendo modismos en español también, aunque creo que nunca los había escuchado (los del escribano), me hacen sentido y están bonitos.

¡Ah, Tomby, muchas gracias por el enlace "CVC"! No sabía que existiese una página semejante; ya la añadí a mi barra de la marcadores. Es muy valiosa para mí


----------



## LauraLaura73

"La buona madre fa la buona figliola".
Sono toscana. Non ho mai sentito questa espressione. Escludo che sia un'espressione regionale, 
e francamente mi sembra anche un brutto italiano.


----------

